# regretting ipv6!

## mlsfit138

Ok, i started a fresh install with ipv6 in my use flags, and I am seriously regretting it!  In the kernel help it said that ipv6 offered "seamless" backwards compatibility with ipv4, well that's not what I found out!  It takes wget like 10 seconds to resolve dns, same thing w/ mozilla firebird, elinks etc.  I found out that if I used privoxy for elinks and firebird, I don't have to put up with the resolve times, but can't seem to make it work with wget (very important)

Reading the ipv6 documentation is making my head hurt, and I don't understand it, and I don't want to (for the moment anyway).

What do I need to back out of this thing?  recompile kernel and remove everything, and recompile all network aware programs w/o ipv6 support?

I can't seem to find an easy way to solve my dns problems w/o learning about bind, tunneling, subscribing to some kind of tunneling service, etc. etc.  if somebody can help me out either way, I'd appreciate it!

----------

## plasmagunman

 *mlsfit138 wrote:*   

> What do I need to back out of this thing?  recompile kernel and remove everything, and recompile all network aware programs w/o ipv6 support?

 

that's what i did. there were some problems with wget not working at all, x not being able for remote sessions, etc. so i wanted to get rid of all ipv6-related stuff before running into more problems. i relly took me some time, to recognize that my x-problem was ipv6-related.

----------

## mlsfit138

I suppose an "emerge -ue world" is the only way to be sure?

----------

## plasmagunman

 *mlsfit138 wrote:*   

> I suppose an "emerge -ue world" is the only way to be sure?

 well, actually that's what i did.

in that context i learned something about "emerge --resume", see this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=126325&highlight=

----------

## mlsfit138

 *plasmagunman wrote:*   

>  *mlsfit138 wrote:*   I suppose an "emerge -ue world" is the only way to be sure? well, actually that's what i did.
> 
> in that context i learned something about "emerge --resume", see this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=126325&highlight=

 

just finished the emerge -ue world.  now recompiling kernel.   That other thread might come in very handy later, but today, i just did it while I was out.  Thank god I hadn't emerged kde or gnome yet (not 100 percent sure i will)!

----------

## ikaro

you said you enabled suport for ipv6, but you dont have any ipv6 connectivity, im correct  ?

Thats like if you unplug your internet connection and then type google.com in the browser.

it tries to resolve the host to ip .. but since there is no connection  it just hangs until you get a 404 .

get a tunnel then you see theres no delay .

----------

## mlsfit138

 *ikaro wrote:*   

> you said you enabled suport for ipv6, but you dont have any ipv6 connectivity, im correct  ?
> 
> Thats like if you unplug your internet connection and then type google.com in the browser.
> 
> it tries to resolve the host to ip .. but since there is no connection  it just hangs until you get a 404 .
> ...

 

I was thinking about it, but then I read that all that just causes more overhead, and slows down network traffic.  I like to adapt new tech early, but this seems like a step backward, at least until my IP starts routing with it.  What kills me is this line from menuconfig regarding ipv6:

 *Quote:*   

> Features of this new protocol include: expanded address space,          x   
> 
>   x authentication and privacy, and seamless interoperability with the      x   
> 
>   x current version of IP (IP version 4).

 

Seamles interoperability?!  Seamless my arse!  Having to set up tunneling (they really should mention this in the ipv6 help file), being forced to subscribe to some new service (for tunneling), slower network traffic due to larger packets, etc. doesn't seem "seamless" to me.  I'll just wait until ipv6 is more widely implemented.

----------

## ikaro

 *Quote:*   

> ...  I'll just wait until ipv6 is more widely implemented.

 

see you  in ~ 10 years

----------

## seventhguardian

Hi!

this is an old topic, but here's my experience with ipv6:

I never enabled it myself.... it got enabled in the default profile. So i didn't choose to have it. And i never noticed it, until i had problems recently.

I changed some use variables, and did and "emerge world --newuse" to reflect the changes. After that I could only fetch a file with emerge if i pinged the mirror before. Otherwise it would just get the adress 1.0.0.0, and waited for a timeout.

I search everywhere, until I found some posts in svensk (no, i don't understand it) where I saw the words "wget" and "emerge" and "1.0.0.0" and "dns". I did my math and got to solve it by emerging wget with "-ipv6".

So my question is, why the hell did ipv6 got enabled without me selecting it, and why does wget fail to work with ipv6? No i don't have an ipv6 connection, but it should be backwards compatible, and it isn't.

Problem solved, but i must have lost some hair in the process  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mikos

I _think_ this is not problem of wget (or any other IPv6 capable app), but problem of badly configured DNS servers. IPv6 resolve is done first and then it should fallback to IPv4, but if DNS server is badly configured, it is trying to resolve IPv6 address for eternity.

But I have configured IPv6 tunnel now and I am happy with it, no slowdown at all. And I am supporting future technology with it!  :Wink: 

----------

